

Ron Conway: The Scariest Man In Silicon Valley - pathik
http://www.businessinsider.com/ron-conway-2011-5

======
pg
This article is ridiculous. Ronco is among the most benevolent of all the
angels in the Valley. He's very protective of his portfolio companies. That
has made him a few enemies among other investors. But if you ask _founders_ ,
their opinion of him is as close to universally positive as anyone could hope
for. He's invested in many tens of YC-funded companies, for example, and I
have never heard any of the founders say anything bad about him.

~~~
dabent
I can back this up with my story, as someone whose only connection to YC is
Startup School 2010.

I had the chance to meet him at Startup School, mostly because everyone was
trying to get a picture with MC Hammer instead of meeting Ron Conway. I had a
gap in the crowd for a moment and took the chance to meet him.

Ron Conway was very receptive to everyone who wanted to talk and listened to
our impromptu pitches. He handed out his business card freely and responded to
my emails. He ended up indirectly providing help to a friend of mine, with no
incentive to do so on his end.

I was very impressed with how receptive the godfather of SV investing was.
Granted, we were a pre-selected group of people who hopefully had some idea of
what we were doing in the statup world, but I've met other, smaller investors
who were far less receptive.

